# Expat medical insurance.



## Bicky (Feb 20, 2011)

I am a resident in Portugal and am a Type 2 Diabetic. Does anyone know of a reputable insurer that will provide basic reasonably priced Hospital In Patient cover for Diabetics without preconditions and a two year Moratorium.


----------

